# It’s been 106 days since my husband touched me.



## kentucky_kim (Jan 9, 2022)

Newbie here so please bare with me.

Im 30f and and have been married 12 years. My husband is 41 and we have 2 children. I came across this forum last night as I was searching online at midnight as my husband slept alone in our room. He goes to bed fairly early every night. Our children stayed at his mothers house as they often do on Saturday nights.

I constantly have this empty feeling now. The more I think about our sexless marriage and what else I could possibly do to relight the flame. The worse that empty feeling gets. There’s no intimacy what so ever. The last time we had sex was the night before our 12th wedding anniversary (106 days ago)that’s why I remember the date, and to It was maybe 2 minutes of him climbing on top of me grunting and done. He doesn’t “do forplay”.

He has struggled with ED and PE the majority of our relationship and I’ve tried so hard to be sensitive and understanding. We’ve had talk after talk and there’s always promise of doing better but not ever followed through with on his part. I understand it’s embarrassing for him and he refuses to see a doctor. So I actually took the initiative to set him up with a mail order subscription for ED medication, and it worked for a little bit but when it came time to renew he just didn’t care enough to do it.

Im a stay at home mom currently due to the pandemic. My place of employment closed permanently and we decided it would work best if I was home with the kids to help with virtual learning. He works hard and I appreciate him so much and everything he does for our family. He comes home to a clean house and supper ready every night. Every single night goes the same way like clock work. He comes home, showers and eats. He watches a little tv and is in bed asleep by 8pm.

Ive became so lonely. I feel as though I’m just existing most days. I miss my husband so much. I’ve tried everything I can’t think of. He doesn’t believe in therapy and thinks it’s a waste of money. I don’t understand how he’s content living this way. I would appreciate any advice that anyone has. I don’t know where else to turn to. Thanks in advance if you took the time to read this!!

Add- I do try to initiate, send sexy pictures, rub his feet or back, lingerie, also I haven’t let myself go or anything either I look fairly close to what I did when we met and couldn’t keep his hands off me.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

As a man I’ll tell you that sometimes you have to just about punch us in the face to get our undivided attention and understanding of how serious some is to you. When you have your unsatisfactory sex talk do you really have his attention and even more so do you have his understanding ?


----------



## kentucky_kim (Jan 9, 2022)

Mr.Married said:


> As a man I’ll tell you that sometimes you have to just about punch us in the face to get our undivided attention and understanding of how serious some is to you. When you have your unsatisfactory sex talk do you really have his attention and even more so do you have his understanding ?


I thought that I did, it’s normally goes along the lines of him apologizing and promising to do better, With tears In his eyes, but now I’m not so sure. Maybe he’s learned what he needs to say to shut me up for the time being.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Honestly these things never have an easy solution. Try getting SERIOUSLY pissed. Bring down the walls on him ... something he isn’t going to be able to brush off easily


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

kentucky_kim said:


> I thought that I did, it’s normally goes along the lines of him apologizing and promising to do better, With tears In his eyes, but now I’m not so sure. Maybe he’s learned what he needs to say to shut me up for the time being.


For many issues, not just sexual, people respond to painful failures or inadequacies by avoidance. 

I would wager that it isn't that your husband "doesn't care". I think that this issue is such an emotionally painful and humiliating one for him, that he has trouble confronting it. He avoids it because it is less painful to him than addressing it. There may be also a fear factor; if the ED meds don't work well enough, starting sexual activity with you that he can't follow through with would result in frustration and anger on both your parts. So he avoids even starting that. It's kind of like the fact that often Pefectionists has the most trouble with Procrastination. They are afraid of not getting the task done up to their standards, so they keep putting it off.

There's no question it's a maladaptive behavior. However, it is a very common one, and seems to be part of being human, so I wouldn't judge him as uncaring. I think it is more likely that he cares and wants to have it better, but has too many fears and anxieties about the whole situation. He's kind of frozen by his anxieties into inaction.

Honestly, it may take an "either address this or or marriage will end" kind of ultimatum. Emphasize that it is not because he has the problem (because that would make him more anxious, especially if it cannot be fixed), but rather because he's not taking steps to address it, and that makes you feel like he doesn't value the intimacy in your relationship enough to do something. In extreme cases, he may even benefit from individual counseling to help him face his fears and anxieties


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

I agree with everything @Wolfman1968 wrote. I will add that with the initial very strong and direct conversation the goal shouldn't be, you need to start hiving sex with me now, it should be you need to go to the doctor discuss this and try to figure out what is causing this. There could be an underlying silent medical issue. Low testosterone is one I would look at very closely. 

I think some therapy is a good idea.

And I'm just going to ask it. You're 30 he's 41. You've been married for 12+ years. My math has you getting married when you were 18 and he was 29. Which then means at some point he was a 28-29 year old dating a 17 year old. Have you thought that he might only be attracted to VERY young girls?


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

kentucky_kim said:


> Newbie here so please bare with me.
> 
> Im 30f and and have been married 12 years. My husband is 41 and we have 2 children. I came across this forum last night as I was searching online at midnight as my husband slept alone in our room. He goes to bed fairly early every night. Our children stayed at his mothers house as they often do on Saturday nights.
> 
> ...


What is your husbands physical condition? Is he overweight or obese? Did he “do foreplay” before your 12th anniversary? He is being incredibly selfish not insuring that you enjoy yourself, whether he has ED or not. Is he diabetic? Heart patient? High BP?

Stop enabling his behavior and tell him things need to change period and he needs to see a doctor about this. ED may be signal of major health issues on way like a heart attack. 106 days is about 103 days too many.

Psychological ED is a thing, and if he has had a problem for your whole marriage that could be the main issue. He avoids you because he knows he will fail in his head. But just cuz his penis wont get hard, he has two hands and a mouth that still work. And while he is working on getting his member to work he needs to be spending all of his free time driving you over the edge with the tools he has that work.


----------



## kentucky_kim (Jan 9, 2022)

Rus47 said:


> What is your husbands physical condition? Is he overweight or obese? Did he “do foreplay” before your 12th anniversary? He is being incredibly selfish not insuring that you enjoy yourself, whether he has ED or not. Is he diabetic? Heart patient? High BP?
> 
> Stop enabling his behavior and tell him things need to change period and he needs to see a doctor about this. ED may be signal of major health issues on way like a heart attack. 106 days is about 103 days too many.
> 
> Psychological ED is a thing, and if he has had a problem for your whole marriage that could be the main issue. He avoids you because he knows he will fail in his head. But just cuz his penis wont get hard, he has two hands and a mouth that still work. And while he is working on getting his member to work he needs to be spending all of his free time driving you over the edge with the tools he has that work.


Physically he’s not in bad shape, pretty much the same as when we first met. He does factory work and is on his feet 12-14 hours a day, so I know he’s tired. He does have high bp that he takes medication for. 
He’s never really been into foreplay and has always been lazy in that area. He’s also never been able to go more than 1 time a day. Not even in the begging when we first started sleeping together. I was 18 and he was only my 2nd partner and I guess I was young and naïve and didn’t think much of it. I chalked it up to nerves and his explanation was always that it felt so good he couldn’t last very long. 
He refuses to talk to a dr about it. I’ve tried many times and made many appointments that he didn’t go to.


----------



## kentucky_kim (Jan 9, 2022)

Mr.Married said:


> Honestly these things never have an easy solution. Try getting SERIOUSLY pissed. Bring down the walls on him ... something he isn’t going to be able to brush off easily


I’ve tried to and even had a brief separation. He has a way of making me feel guilty from expecting the bare minimum from him as far as our sex life goes or lack there of.


----------



## kentucky_kim (Jan 9, 2022)

Wolfman1968 said:


> For many issues, not just sexual, people respond to painful failures or inadequacies by avoidance.
> 
> I would wager that it isn't that your husband "doesn't care". I think that this issue is such an emotionally painful and humiliating one for him, that he has trouble confronting it. He avoids it because it is less painful to him than addressing it. There may be also a fear factor; if the ED meds don't work well enough, starting sexual activity with you that he can't follow through with would result in frustration and anger on both your parts. So he avoids even starting that. It's kind of like the fact that often Pefectionists has the most trouble with Procrastination. They are afraid of not getting the task done up to their standards, so they keep putting it off.
> 
> ...


I’ve asked him so many times to try therapy for himself and marriage counseling. He says he would never pay a stranger to listen to him complain and offer advice. I honestly don’t know what else to do at this point.


----------



## A18S37K14H18 (Dec 14, 2021)

OP,

I'm sorry for your situation. He's being selfish. It's his way or the highway regarding this.

This affects you too, not just him, but he's not really caring about how you feel regarding this.

He's not being a partner, a teammate.

When in a marriage, it's supposed to be BOTH partners against whatever issue arises in your life and relationship.

The two of you should work together, pull on the rope together to work on, identify and resolve whatever the issue is.

He's acting like it's him vs. you.

You need to be honest with yourself. Will this be a deal breaker for you? Will you live the rest of your life like this?

No need to answer me, those are questions you must come to terms with.

Good luck


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

What bp meds? Some kinds can cause ED issues.

It does not sound like he wants to solve the problems that give him an “excuse” to not be available. You can drive yourself to despair, and destroy your self-respect and self-valuing by trying. It can go on for years.

Seems trivially easy for him to get the ED med renewed, if that really helped him be able to perform. That he cannot even do that does not bode well.

Why do you suppose you accept so little for yourself? Shouldn’t a husband care to meet his wife’s emotional and physical needs? Aren’t you worthy of having a mutually loving and satisfying relationship?


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

kentucky_kim said:


> I’ve tried to and even had a brief separation. He has a way of making me feel guilty from expecting the bare minimum from him as far as our sex life goes or lack there of.


How did you try to and what sort of separation did you have?

What does he do to make you feel guilty?


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

PieceOfSky said:


> What bp meds? Some kinds can cause ED issues.
> 
> It does not sound like he wants to solve the problems that give him an “excuse” to not be available. You can drive yourself to despair, and destroy your self-respect and self-valuing by trying. It can go on for years.
> 
> ...


Even if there was no treatment for him personally that he could take, he should still be stepping up to love his wife. There is no excuse for that.


----------



## Daniela2022 (Oct 3, 2021)

kentucky_kim said:


> Newbie here so please bare with me.
> 
> Im 30f and and have been married 12 years. My husband is 41 and we have 2 children. I came across this forum last night as I was searching online at midnight as my husband slept alone in our room. He goes to bed fairly early every night. Our children stayed at his mothers house as they often do on Saturday nights.
> 
> ...





kentucky_kim said:


> Newbie here so please bare with me.
> 
> Im 30f and and have been married 12 years. My husband is 41 and we have 2 children. I came across this forum last night as I was searching online at midnight as my husband slept alone in our room. He goes to bed fairly early every night. Our children stayed at his mothers house as they often do on Saturday nights.
> 
> ...


I feel what your going through am 36 years old been married for 14 years and I have also tried my best to be patient with my husband but he doesn’t want to have to do anything with me. We don’t have kids and I love him but he hasn’t been with me in 10 years he was my first boyfriend and I tried to stay loyal and be understanding and I also cook, clean , take care of everything all errands he won’t go with me no where he stays home all day every day. I feel sad and have gone to bed crying because he rejects me all the time . I don’t know what to do but it sure makes me feel lonely


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

OP, I understand your pain. It is horrible to feel so unloved.

You've listed off a multitude of things to turn it around. He refuses to accept there is a problem. He refuses to get help - even though he says he will try harder? Soooooo...... where the trying harder? I would ask him that. What is in his plans to try harder for you?

The crap he throws back your way to turn it around on you? That makes my blood boil.

As anyone on this forum knows me, I have no sympathy for low sex drive partners that throw their spouse into a dead bedroom prison.

It's time to get serious. Let him know you feel unloved. Let him know that he promised to love you and only you when you got married. That includes a healthy physical relationship. Let him know that you are OK with him never having sex again.... just how he likes it, but not as your husband. You may have to file for divorce to wake his ass up. Divorce can be stopped at any point in the process, but you have to do something serious to get his attention. Why? Because he isn't going to do anything. It is up to you to make a change to get what you need.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

kentucky_kim said:


> Newbie here so please bare with me.
> 
> Im 30f and and have been married 12 years. My husband is 41 and we have 2 children. ......
> 
> ...


My heart goes out to you. I was in a sex starved marriage but it was my wife that would not have sex with me.

May I suggest a book for your reading. M.W Davis is the author and the book is the Sex Starved Wife. She has some suggestions for you and also enough stories to let you know that you are not alone.

What really helped me was to focus on my emotional and physical health and then after some progress get my wife to commit to marriage counseling with a top notch sex therapist. Board Certified Sex therapists are marriage counselors with additional training in people's sexual problems. Find one that both you and your H can feel comfortable with. Assure your H that he is not broken, that there is no right amount of sex, but that each couple must negotiate a compromise on the amount of intimate contact in their marriage for both to be happy. All aspects of marriage involve compromise, whether how you raise your children, what you spend your money on, or what you eat for dinner. Sexual intimacy is no different.

Good luck.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

there is a lot here to unbundle.
Like stated above, some medications have bad sexual side effects. so step 1 is to google his specific BP medication and see what the side effects are. IF you are lucky, they are causing the issues and switch to a different brand/type of pill will do the trick.

Wolfman pointed out that he does not want to talk about it, especially to a doctor, because ED is a psychologically damaging medical problem. he does not even want to think about it. and as such, probably avoids even lightly romantic situations where he might later be called on to "perform".

but i suspect there might be more.....tired all the time AND ED, maybe he has low testosterone? it is easy to check. how about ordering an at home T test, and see what his levels are:

At-Home Testosterone Level Test Kit | Everlywell

he is pretty young to be having ED. and he is thinking irrationally about it. if say you got the results of his testosterone test, it was lacking, then you could show him how easy testosterone treatments are (do a little research). bombard him with the science. point out how easy it would be for him to fix the problem (either testosterone therapy, or switching his BP medication). Point out how this would really save the marriage. 

you need to get him in to see the doctor! period. anyway you can do that....do it.

and, btw, even if he has pretty severe ED.....there are treatments for that which would be better than some supplement you purchased over the counter. a good urologist would figure out how to at least get another ten years of use out of his floppy penis!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

The guy is a lousy lay from the get-go. That is all you have to look forward to even if gets counseling etc. He only cares about himself.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

kentucky_kim said:


> Physically he’s not in bad shape, pretty much the same as when we first met. He does factory work and is on his feet 12-14 hours a day, so I know he’s tired.* He does have high bp that he takes medication for.*
> He’s never really been into foreplay and *has always been lazy i*n that area. *He’s also never been able to go more than 1 time a day.* Not even in the begging when we first started sleeping together. I was 18 and he was only my 2nd partner and I guess I was young and naïve and didn’t think much of it. I chalked it up to nerves and his explanation was always that it felt so good he couldn’t last very long.
> He refuses to talk to a dr about it. I’ve tried many times and made many appointments that he didn’t go to.


The TYPE of BP medicine makes a difference. Some BP meds ( and a LOT of other meds) have ED as a major side effect. And both Cialis and Viagra were originally developed to treat high BP. When I first used Cialis I was also on BP med ( a type that did NOT cause ED ) and the Cialis dropped my BP too low to where it actually made the ED worse. Again, a competent doctor can consider the drug interactions and his problems maybe change his BP med. 

Is he a smoker? That causes all sorts of issues. I will just say, with lifestyle changes ( diet, exercise ) no longer take ANY BP meds. So you say he isn't in BAD shape, he needs to spend some effort getting into the BEST shape possible. Working a long day is no excuse either. There are plenty of men who work hard physcal labor and wear their wives out once they get home. Sex burns fewer calories in an hour than walking. 

BP meds don't make a LAZY lover! And ED meds won't cure THAT. But if he has always been that way, not sure how to change that sow's ear into a silk purse. Maybe some of the females here have success stories to share. Him being lazy will eventually drive you totally away, and you already are well on your way after three months. Him not being able to go more than once in a day isn't uncommon, it depends on his refractory period. He needs to make that one time count like two or three by slowing down and loving you. If he *WANTED* to solve his PE ( 2 minutes and done) he could. Lazy and Inconsiderate is the main issue. Even if he is done, he can take you over the edge as many times as you want. The key is as title of the book "She Comes First". 

All of these issues can be solved. The two of you could work on solving them all cooperatively and really enjoy the process. But you can't fix it by yourself, and he doesn't seem to care or even understand the gravity of the problem.

I have no idea how to get him to care about your happiness. Why did he marry you if he wasn't interested in your happiness? He better fix himself or you will be gone. Doubt there are any other women going to put up with his problems ( unless he finds one that like him don't care for intimacy ).

Very sad for you, you are way too young to be dealing with this stuff.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

kentucky_kim said:


> I would appreciate any advice that anyone has. I don’t know where else to turn to. Thanks in advance if you took the time to read this!!
> 
> Add- I do try to initiate, send sexy pictures, rub his feet or back, lingerie, also I haven’t let myself go or anything either I look fairly close to what I did when we met and couldn’t keep his hands off me.


First of all you are dealing with a problem that many folks here are struggling with in their marriages. I want to make a DISCLAIMER that almost everyone that is going to be supportive are those that empathize with your situation in that they too want/need more intimacy and often have a disinterested partner. Much of this advice is much like the blind leading the blind. Some of it is useful, but most of it will be others projecting their problems onto you to see if you have any success. So with that in mind, here is my advice:


Odds are everything you are doing tends to make the problem worse by making your spouse feel inadequate. Get him some pills, because he is broken. Pressure him for more sex because he can not please you. Yes... he will likely just want to cry and not deal with this problem. Instead you are going to need to learn how to love an accept him exactly as he is. Ask him what it is that he needs from you to feel loved and accepted? Ask him if you do things to make him feel inadequate? After that discussion, work on ways to build his confidence which will be a slow and gradual process. 
When it comes to desiring sex, try to attribute your desire to be with your spouse as a compliment to him and something that you enjoy. Try and get your spouse to appreciate your desire as something to celebrate even if it has been challenging. This process has to be done with zero expectations for sex as it is only about trying to acknowledge desire as something that wants to be a positive energy in the relationship. You will want to learn how to manage your desire in ways that can be more constructive. 
Take a moment to appreciate how each of you get to have personal space throughout the day. If your husband works on his feet all day around other people, he likely needs some alone time to unwind and decompress. Make sure you are not invading this space and being needy about it. 
As difficult as it is, talk about your views on self pleasure and how that impacts your marriage. Don't be confrontational about it if you find out he is watching porn and ignoring you, but discuss the dynamics of why things are the way they are. Many men use sexuality as a way to relieve stress, and if being with a spouse creates performance anxiety then it is a problem that needs to be appreciated and discussed.
Work on ways to improve nonsexual intimacy with the purpose of relieving stress and no expectations for sex. Ultimately you want personal/emotional connections with one another to be soothing. It is NOT easy to connect with a spouse under a lot of stress as there is a tendency to unload on each other. So work on ways to relax together like back rubs and back scratches. 
Assess all your coping mechanisms for stress such as exercise, diet, meditation, religion, friends, and various routines. Generally speaking exercise may need attention, particularly from the partner with pent up sexual desire as exercise will help calm things down and be less frustrating. 
If your partner has performance anxiety one strategy is to be easy to please. Perhaps even go so far as to self pleasure and share that with your spouse by allowing them to hold/observe you as that happens. When you do have sex try and find something to compliment as opposed to being critical. Even if something fails or is a problem, compliment your partner for trying and claim that that was all you need. 

I could probably go on, but those at least might stand to help you. Like I say it is a bit like the blind leading the blind. 

Good luck, 
Badsanta


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

kentucky_kim said:


> Newbie here so please bare with me.
> 
> Im 30f and and have been married 12 years. My husband is 41 and we have 2 children. I came across this forum last night as I was searching online at midnight as my husband slept alone in our room. He goes to bed fairly early every night. Our children stayed at his mothers house as they often do on Saturday nights.
> 
> ...


I am very sad for you and sorry that you are struggling with this.

I know very well what you are feeling, because this is how my husband was sexually with me for most of our marriage.

One very important thing you need to find out is if he is watching porn and masturbating instead of sharing his sexual feelings with you...have you ever discussed that with him?


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

*



The last time we had sex was the night before our 12th wedding anniversary (106 days ago)that’s why I remember the date, and to It was maybe 2 minutes of him climbing on top of me grunting and done. He doesn’t “do forplay”.

Click to expand...

*Why anyone would even *MISS* this type of selfish ass-hole behavior is literally beyond me.

Jesus OP, this selfish POS has actually managed to make you *lower *your standards to the point where him USING you as a receptacle is not only FINE with you, but something you miss.

Do you even realize how much you've lowered the bar?


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Sorry sister, I suspect porn too. It wrecks men. Here’s quote from article link below:

“According to data from the SEMrush Traffic Analytics tool, as of May 2021 porn sites received more website traffic in the U.S. than Twitter, Instagram, Netflix, Pinterest, and LinkedIn combined.”









20 Stats About the Porn Industry and its Underage Consumers


It's no secret that porn has become mainstream entertainment in our society. But just how popular is it? And who, exactly, is watching?




fightthenewdrug.org


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

kentucky_kim said:


> I’ve tried to and even had a brief separation. He has a way of making me feel guilty from expecting the bare minimum from him as far as our sex life goes or lack there of.


Let's start with he's not making you feel guilty. You are. And from what I read here, inappropriately. 

You are not asking for anything you should not expect to get out of a successful marriage.


----------



## Deguello (Apr 3, 2015)

badsanta said:


> First of all you are dealing with a problem that many folks here are struggling with in their marriages. I want to make a DISCLAIMER that almost everyone that is going to be supportive are those that empathize with your situation in that they too want/need more intimacy and often have a disinterested partner. Much of this advice is much like the blind leading the blind. Some of it is useful, but most of it will be others projecting their problems onto you to see if you have any success. So with that in mind, here is my advice:
> 
> 
> Odds are everything you are doing tends to make the problem worse by making your spouse feel inadequate. Get him some pills, because he is broken. Pressure him for more sex because he can not please you. Yes... he will likely just want to cry and not deal with this problem. Instead you are going to need to learn how to love an accept him exactly as he is. Ask him what it is that he needs from you to feel loved and accepted? Ask him if you do things to make him feel inadequate? After that discussion, work on ways to build his confidence which will be a slow and gradual process.
> ...





kentucky_kim said:


> Newbie here so please bare with me.
> 
> Im 30f and and have been married 12 years. My husband is 41 and we have 2 children. I came across this forum last night as I was searching online at midnight as my husband slept alone in our room. He goes to bed fairly early every night. Our children stayed at his mothers house as they often do on Saturday nights.
> 
> ...


We are almost to that point six days to 3 months. Not a record but still agravating.she will not initiate,,yet she rejects me when I do 8/10 times. She agreed in counseling to 1 time per week that lasted 1 week. Then denied agreeing to that. I am about to change my tactics
I am getting to old for this


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Deguello said:


> We are almost to that point six days to 3 months. Not a record but still agravating.she will not initiate,,yet she rejects me when I do 8/10 times. She agreed in counseling to 1 time per week that lasted 1 week. Then denied agreeing to that. I am about to change my tactics
> I am getting to old for this


You'd get a better response if you post your own thread about your specific situation rather than tacking it on the end of a 3 month old thread that no one is following anymore.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

DId I miss it? How old is your husband.

And no it isn't too much to expect GOOD sex frequently. It doesn't sound like you have EVER had good sex with him.

Does he watch porn? Has he had his testosterone checked? and anti-depressants?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Anastasia6 said:


> Does he watch porn? Has he had his testosterone checked? and anti-depressants?


God knows... but one thing is clear: he doesn't give a sh!t about his wife's needs.


----------



## kh4OffRoad (9 mo ago)

I can sympathize whit what you are going though and his pain of dealing with ED. I am currently suffering with both a spouse that isn’t much interested in me and the ED bug. I will say that I have found a solution to my ED, there are 3 levels of treatment, so it’s all about getting started and going to the Dr. it’s not something that he has to live with. As far as his desire for you goes it definitely sounds like there could be hormonal issues. Again all of that can be fixed, he just has to take the first step. I want to add that you sound like an awesome wife.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

I am guessing your husband gets up around between 4-5 am to go to work.
That would explain the going to bed at 8 pm. When my schedule had me in bed early, my wife would come and snuggle up while I fell asleep.

If he isn’t willing to do anything to fix the situation, you have a decision to make. Are you going to be lonely the rest of your life? From what it sounds like with your husband, you will be.


----------

